# Help with Grow Box - White or Silver Mylar?



## Thorn (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi all, am thinking about buying a grow tent and can't decide on white or silver mylar.I'd appreciate peoples thoughts and opinions


----------



## Urethane-on-concrete (Jun 19, 2009)

White reflects something like ~90% and mylar like 97.

Weigh up the costs as both will work fine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2009)

agree..getting excited *Thorn*?  looking to break in that HPS  arent you


----------



## smokybear (Jun 19, 2009)

Mylar is great IMO. I would never use anything else. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on what you decide. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok not sure if the original question was understood. They are both mylar, one is WHITE mylar and the other SILVER mylar.

The silver is least expensive so will probably go for that. Boy i'm skint! Yea can't wait to get the HPS up and running again!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

what is the diffrence  in reflectiveaty?  or  are they the same?  Good luck..when do we get to see this new setup?  im so excited:yay:


----------



## Thorn (Jun 24, 2009)

yea I wanted to know which was more reflective but no matter i'm just goin with the less expensive one 

I put 3 seeds that we produced in Sirius's Toxic Waste plant (Lowryder Mint) to germinate and all 3 did!!! One has come up now waiting for the other 2 lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello Thorn 

The white reflects 80% and the silver 98%.



> Black & White, Mylar and Reflect-A-Gro all do the same job,  they reflect heat and light back into your room.  Helping your plants grow by containing the light and heat inside the grow room.
> 
> But there are differences, first of all, how much light they reflect. Black & White reflects roughly 80% of all light back into your room, Mylar reflects roughly 90% and Reflect-A-Gro can reflect up to 97%.



Is there much of a difference in price?

Got any sunflowers on the go?

eace:


----------



## D3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Use silver. It's better.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 25, 2009)

thank you peeps, the silver was the cheaper one anyway so bonus  Gonna get it ordered. Still not completely unpacked yet!! Argh i hate sorted stuff!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Mr.Jose (Jun 6, 2012)

Check the video of growbox test in Electrotechnical Testing Institute. May be you will be surprised with the result hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMBaPNAlAIg


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2012)

Thorn Has this growbox dialed in by now...

take care and be safe


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 9, 2012)

I know this is an old post and technology is improving all the time, but I just painted the roof on my shed with white elastomeric paint. It is the commercial type of roof paint that is good for sealing the roof and for reflecting the heat of the summer sun from baking into the attic so much. This stuff is so brilliant white that I have to wear sunglasses when I put it on for people because the sunlight reflecting off it will snow-blind ya. I haven't used it in a grow room but when I do my new rooms, I am using this stuff. And its waterproof and supposed to hold up for 20 years also


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2012)

you talking about the stuff called..."snow roof"????....Im a have a look at the reflective asspect of it...Sounds like it may be good..I use white cieling paint..but will have a look into this..thanks *Hushpup*:48:


----------



## getnasty (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the elastomeric paint is over 80% reflectivity, but I can't find exact information on it. :/


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 14, 2012)

Me personally go with the silver for better refraction/reflection...


When I throw up a veg or bloom area, I  just go to Big5 and pick up those thin reflective emergency blankets and some spray adhesive...it's cheap and works.


----------



## canon (Jul 7, 2012)

White paint is said to deter hot spots, easier to clean, doesnt rip, etc.

With that being said,, I go reflective silver.  :hubba: 

I've no problem replacing it every couple years. Hell generally before that I'm modifying the size / layout anyways. Cheap & easy is good. (I hate painting!!  )


----------

